# Roubaix SL3 Pro Ui2 Compact verses Roubaix SL3 Pro Compact



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

I am considering a new Roubaix SL3 Pro this year. I have narrowed it down to Pro Ui2 Compact and the Pro Compact. One comes with Ultegra Di2 derailleurs and shifters and the other with Dura-Ace derailleurs and shiters. All other features are the same includig the price. I like the idea of the new electronic shifting but not sure it is the best long term solution. I want to get as many years as possible out of the new bike.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Ui2. Why do you think it wouldn't be reliable?


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am surprised that both are priced the same ?!
$5500.00 in the U.S.
I would go with the UI2 if it's the exact same B.O.M other than the DI2 VS mechanical Ultegra.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Road


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

dcorn said:


> Ui2. Why do you think it wouldn't be reliable?


I think the Ui2 will be very reliable the first few years but I am concern "if" it will be as reliable five years from now. I am really interested in the Di2 Ultegra but realize the technology is going to change in the next few years.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

rentlef said:


> I think the Ui2 will be very reliable the first few years but I am concern "if" it will be as reliable five years from now. I am really interested in the Di2 Ultegra but realize the technology is going to change in the next few years.


Ui2 is the second generation Di2 tech. It's already better than the DA group with the smaller/fewer Canbus cables. It's been tested by many pro teams who I bet have put wayyyyy more miles on their systems than you will in 5 years. 

Of course technology is going to improve, but it seems at this point that mechanical groups are pretty close to their peak as far as performance and weight. There might even be hydraulic groups in the future. Why not step it up to the newest technology? Would you not buy the Iphone 4S because there might be an Iphone 5 coming out in the next year?


All I know is I will have a bike with Ui2 this year.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

New to the forum. I'm currently on the 2012 pro with Ui2. I absolutely love it. I rode the sram red and the Ui2 and there is no comparison. I also jumped on a DA mechanical and would still go with the ui2 any day over the others. Never had a skip or a miss once. Also I never have to adjust any cables ever. The guys at the LBS where I bought it now want the system themselves. Best ever!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in process of converting to Ultegra Di2 on my Tarmac SL3.
Parts wear out and/or become obsolete whether it is mechanical or electronic.
At some point it is likely I will be replacing the current Di2 with a new improved version.
The Dura Ace mechanical levers will wear out way before the Di2 levers.
Shimano will keep improving Di2 and will be coming out with 11 speed, but that doesn't mean you should hold off. There will be a slight weight penalty with Di2 but I don't think it is significant.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I am in process of converting to Ultegra Di2 on my Tarmac SL3.
> Parts wear out and/or become obsolete whether it is mechanical or electronic.
> At some point it is likely I will be replacing the current Di2 with a new improved version.
> The Dura Ace mechanical levers will wear out way before the Di2 levers.
> Shimano will keep improving Di2 and will be coming out with 11 speed, but that doesn't mean you should hold off. There will be a slight weight penalty with Di2 but I don't think it is significant.


Please post up when you are done! I just bought an SL3 with Red and I'm really contemplating converting to Ui2.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

dcorn said:


> Please post up when you are done! I just bought an SL3 with Red and I'm really contemplating converting to Ui2.


Will do. Right now I am having the frame worked on internal wiring, holes drilled in the right spots.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Liv2ride said:


> New to the forum. I'm currently on the 2012 pro with Ui2. I absolutely love it. I rode the sram red and the Ui2 and there is no comparison. I also jumped on a DA mechanical and would still go with the ui2 any day over the others. Never had a skip or a miss once. Also I never have to adjust any cables ever. The guys at the LBS where I bought it now want the system themselves. Best ever!


Thanks for your comparison. The Roubaix Pro SL3 is a great bike independent of the groupset to be sure...built mine with Campy 10s and a very nice bike. That said, seems as though all that have tested or built with Di2 absolutely love it.
Could you post some pics of your Roubaix Pro with Ui2? Did you drill any holes in the frame? There is a thread someplace on this forum that shows a creative member do a very stealthy install of Di2 on a Sworks Tarmac. Drilling the frame does void the warranty but at the end of the day maybe worth it. 
Cheers.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes I will take some good pics for you and the forum. I'll try and get some closeups so you can try and see the wiring harness work. I did not have to drill anything. The best part if the oversized BB on the pro version is that the "brain"can be put inside the BB. All other wires are internal and with the new Ui2 wires they are much smaller and there is no reason to have to shrink wrap any of it. I know others have said that they don't like the fact that they can't dump gears, but I found that I can push through gears almost faster and more accurately than dumping. I don't usually sell people on a system but this one I would sell to my best of friends and be perfectly content doing so. Let me get my ride out in the natural light to take pics and I'll post.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't get the dumping gears complaint either. 
At most I change two gears at a time, but then I am not racing either.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> I don't get the dumping gears complaint either.
> At most I change two gears at a time, but then I am not racing either.


Totally agree. I'm getting ready for triathlons however there is nothing I found from mechanical to electronic that sways me from the Ui2. Dumping seems to be just something that people can ***** about the electronic groupos. I am a firm believer in the Di2 and Ui2 groupos. All I say is try it and see what you think. With the new price point of the Ui2 and the improvements of the Ultegra this stuff is the best on the market at this point. Trust me I was a huge fan of Sram Red and related products but I'm now sold on the Ui2!! :mad2:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Liv2ride said:


> Totally agree. I'm getting ready for triathlons however there is nothing I found from mechanical to electronic that sways me from the Ui2. Dumping seems to be just something that people can ***** about the electronic groupos. I am a firm believer in the Di2 and Ui2 groupos. All I say is try it and see what you think. With the new price point of the Ui2 and the improvements of the Ultegra this stuff is the best on the market at this point. Trust me I was a huge fan of Sram Red and related products but I'm now sold on the Ui2!! :mad2:


The dumping thing is something that Campy guys like and almost take for granted. Some may ask why the need. Dumping gears comes in handy when riding rollers aggressively. When riding hard on the flats and coming to a base of a hill, two simultaneous button pushes left and right shifter on Campy dumps big ring to small ring and dumbs from the middle of the cassette to smallest cogs in back. Now you are poised to climb...as you progress up the hill downshifting up the cassette as you need more mechanical advantage as the climb continues. It becomes pretty instinctive to Campy owners in particular.
That said, Ui2 likely is the way to go and I am interested in learning more about it and look forward to pictures on the install on a Roubaix Pro. Can you tell me what the price point is for a complete Ui2 groupset?...including cranks?..suggestions where to buy?
Thanks


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ui2*



Liv2ride said:


> The best part if the oversized BB on the pro version is that the "brain"can be put inside the BB.
> 
> I converted the 2012 Ultegra on my bike with a internal upgrade kit from Colorado Cyclist. I have the controller on the outside (brain?) Inside is a junction box and the wireing.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

Dougrocky yes you are right. The junction is inside the BB. My bad, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm making same decision now that I've done some homework and decided I don't want to wait on hydraulic brakes. I'll get the Spesh Pro .... And probably get the DA instead of the Ui2 because I like the aesthetics of the black and blue frame on the mechanical DA better than the white and grey on the Ui2.... A lot better.... But I'm thinking this is a mistake. Everybody I talked to loves the Ui2 who has tried it. 

Ill probably ask LBS if i can get the black/blue frame with Ui2.... Does anyone know if shop can work wirh regional reps to make this happen? 

The Mechanical Pro frame is pre-drilled for upgrade to electronic later, right? 

Is this a mistake? Nahhhh, here is no wrong answer on this one.


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

As far as I know.....my frame and all the 2012 pro frames are internal wiring. I assume that is what you are asking. So yes you can upgrade later but it'll cost more in the long run. I looked at Di2 as well as ui2. If you're decision is based on color I can't help you. All reviews as well as personal experience is for ui2. The ONLY thing that makes Di2 better is weight. And only a couple of grams. Wiring and everything else is ui2 including cost. Your call.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> The dumping thing is something that Campy guys like and almost take for granted. Some may ask why the need. Dumping gears comes in handy when riding rollers aggressively. When riding hard on the flats and coming to a base of a hill, two simultaneous button pushes left and right shifter on Campy dumps big ring to small ring and dumbs from the middle of the cassette to smallest cogs in back. Now you are poised to climb...as you progress up the hill downshifting up the cassette as you need more mechanical advantage as the climb continues. It becomes pretty instinctive to Campy owners in particular.
> That said, Ui2 likely is the way to go and I am interested in learning more about it and look forward to pictures on the install on a Roubaix Pro. Can you tell me what the price point is for a complete Ui2 groupset?...including cranks?..suggestions where to buy?
> Thanks


Exactly right on the "dumping". I never understood it either, then I built a bike with Super Record 11. I love it. I'll never own a groupset that doesn't allow this.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

be careful with Ui2 as Shimano is going to go away from this years version in the next two years. you will have almost no support...
just sayin'


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

a_avery007 said:


> be careful with Ui2 as Shimano is going to go away from this years version in the next two years. you will have almost no support...
> just sayin'


Nahhhhh! I can still get parts for the Deore on my 2003 Stumpy .... There's not too many orphans in the Shimano family.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

how much OEM went deore and how much will go first gen UI2?
hmmm, we have a problem here on the bridge captain...

shimano is moving the whole electric shifting in one large move to the latest Di2 platform...

where can i get those 9 speed 6600 casettes again...lol


----------



## pfries (Feb 25, 2012)

*2012 Robeix sl3 Pro UI2 delivery*

I ordered mine in December and it looks like only a handful have been shipped and I'm hoping it arrives soon. I'm a first time poster to this site and I'm really excited about this bike because it's a huge upgrade from my Fuji triple that I'm riding now. At 53, I've only been road riding for a year and a half and I'm hoping this bike will be my five year bike. 

Thanks!

Austin, Texas


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I upgraded my bike to Ui2 and love it but waiting sucks!


----------

